
Does Emacs violate the Unix philosophy of doing one thing very well? - arnoooooo
https://www.quora.com/Does-Emacs-violate-the-UNIX-philosophy-of-doing-one-thing-very-well/answer/Tikhon-Jelvis?share=1
======
kazinator
The Unix philosophy isn't "do one thing well". It's "parse text from standard
input, files, command line arguments and environment arguments in hacky way,
do one thing okay-ishly, then spit out ambiguous text once again".

------
daly
Nope. Emacs lets you do one thing well: Use a computer.

------
tom4000
The best comment seen on Reddit is "it does one thing well, it's a perfect
Lisp interpreter."

